

The Internet's Own Boy: The Story of Aaron Swartz - conover
http://movietrailers.apple.com/trailers/independent/theinternetsownboythestoryofaaronswartz/

======
danabenson
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXr-2hwTk58](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXr-2hwTk58)

